# Reaper Robe pattern needed



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone please have a sewing pattern for a monk's robe or reaper robe?

Ideally this should work for 6ft to 6ft 6inch tall.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Monk's robes are basically what's called a T-Tunic. There's a set of instructions here: http://www.degraeve.com/jedirobe/

That's a really basic one. Better looking ones have a hood with a shoulder cape. Most sewing stores would carry a pattern--try simplicity 5840
http://www.simplicity.com/p-2272-costumes.aspx

It's really basic easy sewing.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for that!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's another link you may want to try. It's for a Harry Potter type T-robe. If you can follow these directions and/or know how to sew, it's pretty easy. Good luck.
http://diyfashion.about.com/od/costumes/ss/gryffindor_robe.htm


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

See also Simplicity 9887


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Fritz, I think this might be more helpful if you're dressing a prop as opposed to using it as a costume. For my Grim Reaper:










I lucked up and caught some black sheets and pillowcases on clearance at WM.
I used one sheet for the robe/body which is hooked over the shoulders. A second sheet was used for both the arms, gathering wherever it looked right. And last, the hood was a pillow case with side seam ripped out on one side and then ripped out halfway on the other. I put them on in this order through trial and error to get the layering effect I wanted.


----------

